# Creating Wood Inlay Bandings...A Step by Step Process



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*A Study of Creating Wood Inlay Bandings...Banding #1*

*"Action speaks louder than words but not nearly as often."*
*Mark Twain…American Author and Humorist…(1835-1910)*



We will refer to the banding in the illustration as "Banding #1" for the convenience of identity.

For this example the dimensions for the inlay package are 4" x 10" x 3/8". For this instance the length of the sliced banding would work well for a typical picture frame that houses a 5" x 7" picture. When making bandings we need to keep in mind that the longest length our project will require us to make the banding a bit long. By making the banding longer it will allow us leeway for cutting and fitting the banding into place to our liking.

*A few items of importance with this study:*

1.) Notice the direction of the grain for this pattern. (The line and arrows indicate the grain direction.) There is no end grain that will be exposed in the finished product.

(Read the entire article for complete details)

..................................

*Recommended Videos:*

*Ripping Thin Strips of Wood Inlay on the Band Saw*

.......................................................

*Recommended Reading:*

*Buffard Freres…The 1926 Wood Inlay Banding Catalog*

.......................................................................

*The Band Saw Sleds:*

......................................................................................

*1.) The Bandsaw Crosscut Sled*
*2.) The Dedicated Band Saw Miter Sled*
*3.) The Tilting Miter Sled for the Band Saw*

.......................................................................................................

*Visit…The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*….........Learn More, Experience more!*


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Barber Pole Wood Inlay Banding*

*"The basic difference between an ordinary man and a warrior is that a warrior takes everything as a challenge, while an ordinary man takes everything as a blessing or a curse."
Carlos Casateda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*



The barber pole wood inlay banding is one of the more common banding patterns that we see adorning wood projects. While the design may be somewhat common there are numerous ways in which the basic design can be varied. For example a woodworker can simply enhance a project with the basic design or he can add an additional barber pole banding to create a "mirrored" pattern.

..................................................................................................
The barber pole pattern can be also be doubled to create a feather pattern as well.
......................................................................................................
The *Buffard Freres* of Paris employed variations of the Barber Pole theme to create bandings 1150-1155. With a bit of imagination and patience the possibilities seem endless.
.......................................................................................................

[IMG alt="Variations of the "Barber Pole" wood inlay banding pattern"]http://theapprenticeandthejourneyman.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/page10_04...1145...1154-Barber-pole-1a-300x201.jpg[/IMG]

.............................................................................................
*Creating the Package:*
To create the package for this example we are using contrasting woods of maple and walnut. The finished package will be 4" wide x 16'' long x 2" thick. (For this example the strips are 1/4") The walnut and maple strips can be ripped on the table saw or the band saw. Rip long strips that are about 1/4" x 2" x about 25" inches long and glue them together in an alternating manner so that the strips contrast one another. Consider gluing smaller bundles of 2 inches and re-gluing them together to make a wider bundle of 4 inches. Clamp the strips securely with wax paper and cauls to obtain nice, tight joints. 
Once the glue has set it is time to clean up the package and dimension it. It can be sent through the [B]open drum sander[/B] to create two flat surfaces that are parallel to one another.

Now, we cut a 45 degree angle on one end of the bundle. We then use a *combination square* and measure 4 inches perpendicular to the 45 degree cut we just made. Make a mark with a pencil and cut another 45 degree angle. Repeat this process and then glue all of these cuts together edge to edge. The finished package should look like the illustration at the top of this page.

*Slicing the Barber Pole:*
When the package is dimensioned the barber pole section can then be sliced on the band saw. In my shop a *thin rip jig* with a roller bearing is used along with a band saw rip fence.

*Recommended Video…**Ripping Thin Strips of Wood Inlay on the Band Saw*

*Adding the outer veneers to the barber pole:*
Once the barber pole sections are sliced from the main package it it time for us to add veneer to the flat sides of the barber pole sections. We create a sandwich of two outer veneers with an interior core of the barber pole sections. We carefully glue and clamp the sandwich together using clamps along with cauls and wax paper. 
Once the glue of this sandwich is dry it is time to clean up the sandwich. Joint an edge and make the other edge parallel by ripping the sandwich on the band saw or table saw. Clean any excess glue off from the sandwich.

*Ripping Bandings on the Band Saw:*
Use the same technique as we did in the above step,"Slicing the Barber Pole." Set the roller bearing of the thin rip jig to 3/32." (or your desired thickness.)
Once the bandings are ripped we are ready to install Barber Pole wood inlay that we have made in our own shop![/B]

*Note:* Barber Pole bandings can also be created on the band saw with the *Tilting Bandsaw Miter Sled*.

*Recommended Article…**How to Make Picture Frames with Wood Inlay*

*Watch…* *Let's Install Wood Inlay Bandings*

...................

.......................................*Visit…**The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

.............................................*......Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Barber Pole Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> *"The basic difference between an ordinary man and a warrior is that a warrior takes everything as a challenge, while an ordinary man takes everything as a blessing or a curse."
> Carlos Casateda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


Good read Bob. I am really liking that particular banding you have as a demonstration. I have an idea for a small cabinet for the shop i may try it one. A shop storage cabinet sure sounds like a fine excuse to give them a try as any I know…lol

Thanks for sharing Bob…


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Barber Pole Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> *"The basic difference between an ordinary man and a warrior is that a warrior takes everything as a challenge, while an ordinary man takes everything as a blessing or a curse."
> Carlos Casateda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


Dan…Thanks much….. A small cabinet in the shop is a good place to start. Just a warning tho… This could lead to some of your future projects beyond. Enjoy!

Always welcome Dan…


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Barber Pole Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> *"The basic difference between an ordinary man and a warrior is that a warrior takes everything as a challenge, while an ordinary man takes everything as a blessing or a curse."
> Carlos Casateda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


I know Bob…lol… It's a slippery slope my friend….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Barber Pole Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> *"The basic difference between an ordinary man and a warrior is that a warrior takes everything as a challenge, while an ordinary man takes everything as a blessing or a curse."
> Carlos Casateda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to present all of these ;-)


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Barber Pole Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> *"The basic difference between an ordinary man and a warrior is that a warrior takes everything as a challenge, while an ordinary man takes everything as a blessing or a curse."
> Carlos Casateda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


cool thanks for the postings.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Barber Pole Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> *"The basic difference between an ordinary man and a warrior is that a warrior takes everything as a challenge, while an ordinary man takes everything as a blessing or a curse."
> Carlos Casateda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


TopamaxSurvivor…Thanks for taking an interest. There isn't much information around about making decorative wood inlay bandings. It seems pretty much of a lost art. Glad you appreciate it! 

bigike…Thanks for your interest and comment. (You've got a nice set of hand planes there!)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Barber Pole Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> *"The basic difference between an ordinary man and a warrior is that a warrior takes everything as a challenge, while an ordinary man takes everything as a blessing or a curse."
> Carlos Casateda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


It is something i have always had an interest in doing. Seems like we have too many lost arts in the 21st century. It is a good thing a few of you are documenting the proceses so they are not lost forever.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Barber Pole Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> *"The basic difference between an ordinary man and a warrior is that a warrior takes everything as a challenge, while an ordinary man takes everything as a blessing or a curse."
> Carlos Casateda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


TopamaxSurvivor…(Your quote by D. H. Lawrence pretty well sums it up.)


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*A Banding with Checkers*

*"Look at every path closely and deliberately, then ask ourselves this crucial question: Does this path have a heart? If it does, then the path is good. If it doesn't then it is of no use to us." 
Carlos Castaneda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*



(This banding pattern will be referred to as Banding #2 for the sake of convenience.)



Banding #2 with Checkers can easily be understood and made in the shop if we take a few minutes to understand the basic layout. The challenge of understanding this design becomes clearer when we are able to recognize the various components of the banding and isolate them. This banding has three essential components. We will call them Stripes, Checkers, and Outer Veneers.


*The Stripes:*
1.) The Stripes consists of three strips of wood that are dimensioned equally to one another in length, width, and thickness. Of the three strips there are two of the same color with a contrasting color sandwiched in between. A long section of the Stripes is easily created by applying glue, using cauls, and clamping securely.

2.) The Stripes will be crosscut to their necessary lengths. (more information on this to come.)

*The Checkers:*

for much more…
*Read the Entire Article…**A Step by Step Process…A Banding with Checkers*



*Recommended Video…**Bandsaw Crosscut Sled*

.....

*Recommended Video…* *Ripping Thin Strips of Wood Inlay on the Band Saw *

What are your thoughts on making shop-made wood inlay?
What patterns of wood inlay interest you?
If you create your own wood inlay bandings, what techniques do you use?

.....

*Recommended Reading...* *Buffard Freres…The 1926 Wood Inlay Banding Catalog*

.....

..................................*Visit…The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

...............................................*Learn More, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *A Banding with Checkers*
> 
> *"Look at every path closely and deliberately, then ask ourselves this crucial question: Does this path have a heart? If it does, then the path is good. If it doesn't then it is of no use to us."
> Carlos Castaneda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


Bob,

To get the checkerboard, don't we need two sets of stripes: white, black, white (as shown) AND black, white, black?

Looks good!

Thank you.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *A Banding with Checkers*
> 
> *"Look at every path closely and deliberately, then ask ourselves this crucial question: Does this path have a heart? If it does, then the path is good. If it doesn't then it is of no use to us."
> Carlos Castaneda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


Joe…click the link to read the rest of the article and you'll find the answer.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *A Banding with Checkers*
> 
> *"Look at every path closely and deliberately, then ask ourselves this crucial question: Does this path have a heart? If it does, then the path is good. If it doesn't then it is of no use to us."
> Carlos Castaneda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


I knew you were going to say that…

I just thought it would be easier to cut up two strips for the checkerboards and glue alternate pieces together to form the checkerboard… rather than doing more cutting on the one strip.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *A Banding with Checkers*
> 
> *"Look at every path closely and deliberately, then ask ourselves this crucial question: Does this path have a heart? If it does, then the path is good. If it doesn't then it is of no use to us."
> Carlos Castaneda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


Joe…The important thing is results. Do what is easiest for you and enjoy the process.


----------



## wvumike1 (Mar 12, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *A Banding with Checkers*
> 
> *"Look at every path closely and deliberately, then ask ourselves this crucial question: Does this path have a heart? If it does, then the path is good. If it doesn't then it is of no use to us."
> Carlos Castaneda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


awesome idea, i think i might copy


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *A Banding with Checkers*
> 
> *"Look at every path closely and deliberately, then ask ourselves this crucial question: Does this path have a heart? If it does, then the path is good. If it doesn't then it is of no use to us."
> Carlos Castaneda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


Michael…Enjoy it!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *A Banding with Checkers*
> 
> *"Look at every path closely and deliberately, then ask ourselves this crucial question: Does this path have a heart? If it does, then the path is good. If it doesn't then it is of no use to us."
> Carlos Castaneda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


Yet more good stuff Bob. Just when I make up my mind as to what I am going to try first you go and throw me a curve ball….lol

I wasn't able to incorporate banding as I first wanted to in my current project (small tool cabinet), but I think I may just make a project that works around this banding. One of my favorites so far…..

Thank you for sharing Bob… Good stuff my friend….


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *A Banding with Checkers*
> 
> *"Look at every path closely and deliberately, then ask ourselves this crucial question: Does this path have a heart? If it does, then the path is good. If it doesn't then it is of no use to us."
> Carlos Castaneda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


Dan…

Whatever banding that you select to work with I'm sure that you will enjoy and make it a hit. It's not a matter of if, it's only a matter of when.

However, you may agree that it's always a good idea to have a few choices from which to select.

Thanks for taking a look…Always welcome!


----------



## Birks (Apr 18, 2012)

daddymunster said:


> *A Banding with Checkers*
> 
> *"Look at every path closely and deliberately, then ask ourselves this crucial question: Does this path have a heart? If it does, then the path is good. If it doesn't then it is of no use to us."
> Carlos Castaneda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


Thanks for the tutorial. I just wish it was all on this site- having to click back and forth is cumbersome. With your content, I'm sure traffic will head on over to your site. No need to redirect. Just some courteous, respectful suggestions. Thanks again for the info, very helpful.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *A Banding with Checkers*
> 
> *"Look at every path closely and deliberately, then ask ourselves this crucial question: Does this path have a heart? If it does, then the path is good. If it doesn't then it is of no use to us."
> Carlos Castaneda…Peruvian-born American anthropologist and author…(1925-1998)*
> ...


Birks…You are very welcome. I now understand that having to click back and forth is quite cumbersome. Thank you for the courteous, respectful suggestions.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Buffard Freres wood inlay bandings…1134-1141*



We continue with our study of the decorative wood inlay bandings of the Buffard Freres of Paris. These wood inlay banding designs are from the company's 1926 catalog.

We first take a look at bandings *1134-1137*

This group of bandings have similarities in their design and construction. Each banding design has three components. 


*Read the entire article...*

............................................

*Recommended Video…Bandsaw Crosscut Sled*

................................
*Recommended Video…Let's Install Wood Inlay Bandings*
...............................

*Recommended Video… Ripping Thin Strips of Wood Inlay on the Band Saw *

......................................................................................................

..............................................*Visit…The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

..........................................................*Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*

*Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.

...................*Wood Inlay Banding...How to Make Barber Pole Banding*

.............

*Visit*…*The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*............Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*
> 
> *Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.
> 
> ...


Skarp…Thanks! The first time I ran a board through my open drum sander I realized a huge difference. It's definitely a game changer. Let me know how it works for you when the time comes. You'll without a doubt love what it can do for you.

You're making me laugh at myself. Now that I think of it I must look pretty funny brushing glue over a large surface with a 1/2" flux brush. That's sorta like digging a pool with a spoon. Good ideas with the basting brush and the silicone spatulas. I like it.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*
> 
> *Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.
> 
> ...


thanks for the posting the vid


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*
> 
> *Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.
> 
> ...


bigike…Welcome! Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*
> 
> *Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.
> 
> ...


another great goodie from you 
I was realy long into the vidio before I catch the idea on this design about the how to 
and why you did as you did , thank´s

take care
Dennis


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*
> 
> *Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.
> 
> ...


Autumn…Thanks for the acknowledgement. There is very little information available on the dieing art of making wood inlay bandings. Hopefully, the video brings about more awareness of its beauty and place in woodworking.

Dennis…In this video you had to trust me a little even though a little clue of the final results were shown at the beginning. (However, I felt it was important information for anyone who may desire to create wood inlay banding to understand.) Thanks for hanging in there to capture and understand the significance of the how to. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*
> 
> *Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Bob! You make it look so easy….lol

I got to admit I was watching the video wishing I had a drum sander and a band saw with enough power to resaw stock like yours (I have to start on the table saw then finish the cut on the bandsaw… Then plane out the rough). Although I'm pretty confident I can pull this off…. I will just have to go the longer way around to get to the same point.

Thanks for sharing Bob!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*
> 
> *Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.
> 
> ...


yes,thnx for the video. that is a bit of work, but, very nice results. and yup, Dan, I think we could all use one o them thar drum-sanders.  it would sure be a nice addition to any shop


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*
> 
> *Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.
> 
> ...


Dan…Thanks!

You can pull this off for sure. For me it was just a matter of wrapping my head around the banding pattern and isolating the cutting of the components. The woodworking is the easy part. It's a bit like working a puzzle.

Yep…the drum sander is a thing of beauty. Plus, I've really grown to love the band saw and resawing for veneers.

If you have watched my earlier videos of wood inlay bandings you will notice that I worked with smaller banding packages (or logs). Perhaps this is a route to go with a lesser powered bandsaw.

However, many paths lead to the same destination.
Always welcome!

Roger…Thanks for taking a look! I may have to do a write up on the drum sander. It's made a believer outta me. It works like a charm. (Keep in mind…it is a necessity to have a form of dust collection to go with the sander.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*
> 
> *Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.
> 
> ...


August…Great to see you! Hoped you enjoyed the tutorial. Let's get the 3 phase cranked up and running! There's woodworking to be done.

*"Timberwolf band saw blade…3/8 4tpi* from PS Wood Machines. I just placed the blade on prior to this project and the blade cuts very well. The online service was as hoped for also. I have used these blade previously and have had good luck with them.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

daddymunster said:


> *Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*
> 
> *Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.
> 
> ...


great video
thanks for posting


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Video...How to make Barber Pole Banding*
> 
> *Watch and learn* the techniques of how to make one of the classic designs of wood inlay…The barber pole design.
> 
> ...


Steli…Much appreciated. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*






Taken from original article…*Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*

*Visit…TheApprenticeandTheJourneyman.com*

*Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video, Bob!

Is that a Overall 1/2" inlay?
1/16" on outsides & 3/8" inside?

COOL technique… as usual…

Thank you…


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been watching their videos.
I like how they can do it without saying much.

I started goofing around with it today, but mine doesn't look as nice as theirs…lol


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!
Good eye…the overall dimension is 1/2"...1/16" on outsides & 3/8" inside.
Many thanks…

Eric…
Like you I've been watching their videos for a while.
It seems like they never say anything.

Keep goofing around with it, that's probably how they got theirs to look nice…


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe,

I'd love to watch the video, but almost 10 minutes on dial-up would take me all day to download! I'm glad they also had the details in writing on their site. I'll study them and put it on my to-do list!

L/W


----------



## Toninho (Aug 29, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again I loved to watch her wonderful videos Bob!
I have much to learn from you friend!
Thanks for sharing!
Hug from Portugal!


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


such an easy to follow video, thanks


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video Bob. I've not performed any inlay work as of yet but I know who to refer to when I do. Thanks.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toninho…Thank you so much. It is a real pleasure.

steliart…You are welcome. Thanks for the kind words!

nobuckle…When you are ready, the information will be ready for you. Thanks!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on the video! Thanks.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good video Bob. Thnx for the lesson


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really great video…I miss the music!


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great video,thanks


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bob !


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TopaxSurvivor…Roger…Dwain…doordude…cabmaker…Thank you guys!
Dwain…you have a good memory


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Bob

Another blog and another very instructive video as usual : a nicely lesson

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your videos Bob. I have made some of your earlier video inlay and have used them on several boxes.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diggerjacks…You are very welcome! As always…thanks for your interest.

Chuck…Hope you are enjoying the process of making wood inlay banding. Continued success with your boxes!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Bob!

Thank you again for your wonderful Banding procedures & techniques!

Great stuff!


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*






To learn more, read the following tutorial.

*Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*

............................

*The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great instructional video Bob, Thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the inspiration and post.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TheOldTimer…Glad you enjoyed it. You're always welcome.

TopamaxSurvivor…Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good Bob. Those inlays will look super on/in anything. I like the sled/s you use on the bandsaw. I have one that I use for cutting small parts and it works great.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting watch. All the way through, thanks.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roger…The wood inlay bandings add a distinctive personal touch to the woodworking project. Plus, they are fun to make! The bandsaw sleds are quite easy to make, they are made from scraps, and they are highly accurate . As you already know, they make working with small wooden parts safe. I'm glad that you are finding the sled useful.

Craftsman on the lake…"To watch once is entertaining. To watch again is to learn. To watch often is to understand." Thanks for taking a look. You're very welcome.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Bob

Another very instructive video

Be careful with your fingers !!!

I like the design and the little thickness of each inlay bandings

The possibilities are many to employ these inlay

Thanks for sharing


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DJ…

So far so good as all 10 are still in place!

When using the "Square Pattern" one can arrive at a variety of designs. It is all based upon the thickness of the woods in the original lamination.

Yes, the possibilities are many.

Bonne chance mon ami. Comme toujours, je vous remercie de votre intérêt


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video. I hope you post a few pictures of the project that will incorporate those inlays.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding - How to Make the Square Pattern*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Julian…Thank you for your interest. I would be happy to post the pictures of the inlay project.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*The Feather Pattern*

This woodworking video features a crosscut sled and a tilting bandsaw technique used to create the feather pattern. The table saw angle is set to 45 degees. The wood segments for the wood inlay banding are cut cleany and safely using this method.

This video also shows how the wood segments are accurately aligned during the glue-up and clamping processes.






*Enjoy more videos about how to make wood inlay banding.*

How to Make the Square Pattern

How to Make the Barber Pole Pattern

Learn how to make Wood Inlay Bandings

*Wood Inlay Banding Articles: *

Wolf's Tooth…a Decorative Wood Inlay Banding

Checkered Wood Inlay Bandings

.....
*The Apprentice and The Journeyman*

*Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *The Feather Pattern*
> 
> This woodworking video features a crosscut sled and a tilting bandsaw technique used to create the feather pattern. The table saw angle is set to 45 degees. The wood segments for the wood inlay banding are cut cleany and safely using this method.
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD! Branching out a little!

COOL banding! The possibilities are limited only to your Imagination! 
(That's why I liked systems design & computer programming so much!)

If you can "Imagine" it, you can do it!

Your imagination is working GREAT!

Thank you!


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

daddymunster said:


> *The Feather Pattern*
> 
> This woodworking video features a crosscut sled and a tilting bandsaw technique used to create the feather pattern. The table saw angle is set to 45 degees. The wood segments for the wood inlay banding are cut cleany and safely using this method.
> 
> ...


Bob Thanks for your hard work on these vids. 
They are very educational, and clear….....................................;-J


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *The Feather Pattern*
> 
> This woodworking video features a crosscut sled and a tilting bandsaw technique used to create the feather pattern. The table saw angle is set to 45 degees. The wood segments for the wood inlay banding are cut cleany and safely using this method.
> 
> ...


Really gr8 how-to's and well explaned


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *The Feather Pattern*
> 
> This woodworking video features a crosscut sled and a tilting bandsaw technique used to create the feather pattern. The table saw angle is set to 45 degees. The wood segments for the wood inlay banding are cut cleany and safely using this method.
> 
> ...


Joe…
You're right, the possibilities are determined by our imagination. Thanks for watching.

Wooded…Thanks for the feedback. Glad to hear the videos hold some value for you. Much appreciated!

Roger, 
Thanks for your support & feedback. It makes a difference.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Gluing Up Wood Inlay Banding*

This method for gluing up wood inlay bandings is developed by The Apprentice and The Journeyman for the purpose of arranging & aligning the wood segments of the inlay banding pattern.

To learn more, read the complete article, *How to Glue Wood Inlay Banding*.






*The Apprentice and The Journeyman*
.....*Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Gluing Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> This method for gluing up wood inlay bandings is developed by The Apprentice and The Journeyman for the purpose of arranging & aligning the wood segments of the inlay banding pattern.
> 
> ...


Nice demos, Bob… as usual!

In the first video:
There is a 1×3 behind your glue-up… do you have the edge covered with wax or clear packing tape to be non-stick?
Why didn't you put down the outside pieces first instead of making a special glue-up of them?

Thank you…

You're keeping our brains a movin… LOL


----------



## Toninho (Aug 29, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Gluing Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> This method for gluing up wood inlay bandings is developed by The Apprentice and The Journeyman for the purpose of arranging & aligning the wood segments of the inlay banding pattern.
> 
> ...


It is always Wonderful watch their videos Bob!!
You are a great teacher!
Greetings from Portugal.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Gluing Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> This method for gluing up wood inlay bandings is developed by The Apprentice and The Journeyman for the purpose of arranging & aligning the wood segments of the inlay banding pattern.
> 
> ...


Joe…

Excellent questions you bring up!

*"There is a 1×3 behind your glue-up… do you have the edge covered with wax or clear packing tape to be non-stick?"*

1.) A board with a straight edge (like a 1 X 3) is important to keep the wood segments in alignment. 2.) Having that edge covered with wax or clear packing tape will keep the straight edge from forming a glue bond to the wood segments. 3.) Otherwise, the woodworker will have to work quickly enough to remove the straight edge before a glue bond is created.

I chose option 3. You will notice in the video that I remove the 1 X 3 straight edge immediately after aligning the wood segments. This is also a good idea in the respect that air will get to this side of the glued up segments thus allowing the glue to cure faster. Note: If it were summertime when it is hot & dry, I would not attempt this route. It would be better to apply wax or packing tape as Joe mentioned.

*"Why didn't you put down the outside pieces first instead of making a special glue-up of them?*

There are 2 reasons why…

1.) The outside pieces that you are referring to are two thin outer veneers. Each veneer are of 3/32" thickness. If these were laid down first & then glued, *both veneers could start to curl*. If that happens, the segments to be laid on top of these veneers would not align as desired.

2.) The video shows a straight edge in place along with *blue tape* that will accept the 1st row of wood segments. The reason for the blue painters tape is that it allows for a controlled arrangement of the wood segments. It is quite important that these segments are in order as the overall integrity of the banding pattern depends on the good fitting of all the segments.

Thanks for watching and also for asking Joe.

Toninho…

Great to see you again! Thanks for your interest & feedback. My best to all my woodworking friends in Portugal.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Gluing Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> This method for gluing up wood inlay bandings is developed by The Apprentice and The Journeyman for the purpose of arranging & aligning the wood segments of the inlay banding pattern.
> 
> ...


You sure have much much patience. Very good


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Gluing Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> This method for gluing up wood inlay bandings is developed by The Apprentice and The Journeyman for the purpose of arranging & aligning the wood segments of the inlay banding pattern.
> 
> ...


Fascinating to see, and the lack of commentary makes it eerily compulsive to keep watching.

I assume that in years gone by, edge banding must have been constructed in a similar way, but without the use of power tools - bandsaw, planer, sander, etc. - it must have taken the craftsmen a long time to create each section and they would have needed considerable skills to get the component pieces accurate.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Gluing Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> This method for gluing up wood inlay bandings is developed by The Apprentice and The Journeyman for the purpose of arranging & aligning the wood segments of the inlay banding pattern.
> 
> ...


Roger…

Thanks. Patience comes from waiting for the glue to dry.

Don J…

Yes, I agree with you. To cut the components accurately and in a uniform manner, the craftsman needs to have a system that controls each & every segment of the entire wood inlay banding pattern. This is necessary when working with hand tools or power tools. While it is essential to have good solid woodworking skills, it is equally important for the craftsman to understand & adhere to a well thought out system. Better woodworking skills & better systems lead to better results.

Thanks for watching & contributing!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Gluing Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> This method for gluing up wood inlay bandings is developed by The Apprentice and The Journeyman for the purpose of arranging & aligning the wood segments of the inlay banding pattern.
> 
> ...


I do understand how I can come around sawing the small pieces with a handsaw 
and a cutting box with a stopblock but I still have to be skilled enoff to ripsaw 
to make inlaybandings so thin beside smoothing thin pieces isn´t the easyest task 
with a handplane … 
the old masters realy did know what the tools was cable to do …. respect 
are you up for any idea´s and the chalange to show that too…. lol

take care
Dennis


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Gluing Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> This method for gluing up wood inlay bandings is developed by The Apprentice and The Journeyman for the purpose of arranging & aligning the wood segments of the inlay banding pattern.
> 
> ...


Dennis…
If you are asking me, I would recommend adding a band saw and a few band saw sleds. The band saw is too versatile a tool for me not to have in my shop. Plus, it is peaceful to work with.

I do have ideas how I would handle wood inlay bandings if I were working with only hand tools. My thoughts are…glue the segments up between thick sides. Then cut and plane the sides down so that they form thin outer veneers.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 45 Degrees*

Learn how to make a diamond wood inlay banding. A 45 degree diamond segment is cut on the band saw using a specialized cross cut sled. The triangular segments are cut at a 22-1/2 degree crosscut sled on the bandsaw.

This video is a web & YouTube original for showing how to make diamond inlay banding. This technique for creating the diamond wood inlay banding is an original idea conceived of by The Apprentice and The Journeyman (Bob Simmons) as are the band saw sleds used in the operation.






There is very little information to none available on the web & elsewhere on how to create wood inlay banding in the workshop. The Apprentice and The Journeyman offers this woodworking information freely to other woodworkers in the spirit of sharing. Please do not attempt to profit from this work in any commercial form. If you share this information, please inform the recipient of The Apprentice and The Journeyman as the originator of these methods.

Making wood inlay banding is a lost art. After continually studying the works of the Buffard Freres for a long time, it is my desire to share with other woodworkers what has been learned. It is my goal to simplify the process of creating beautiful inlay bandings so that those that accept the challenge can make their own as well.

*The Apprentice and The Journeyman*
.....*Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 45 Degrees*
> 
> Learn how to make a diamond wood inlay banding. A 45 degree diamond segment is cut on the band saw using a specialized cross cut sled. The triangular segments are cut at a 22-1/2 degree crosscut sled on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


A diamond in the rough… to it's finished / refined state!

Good job!

Thank you!


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

daddymunster said:


> *Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 45 Degrees*
> 
> Learn how to make a diamond wood inlay banding. A 45 degree diamond segment is cut on the band saw using a specialized cross cut sled. The triangular segments are cut at a 22-1/2 degree crosscut sled on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


I could have used this info three days ago…what's up with that…LOL….I made a diamond inlay for a jewelry box that I just put the finish on today….It's not near as nice as the one you show in the video,,,but it'll have to do now….Thanks for showing how it's suppose to be done…


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 45 Degrees*
> 
> Learn how to make a diamond wood inlay banding. A 45 degree diamond segment is cut on the band saw using a specialized cross cut sled. The triangular segments are cut at a 22-1/2 degree crosscut sled on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Joe…
Thanks for taking a look.

MontanaBob…
Timing is everything, isn't it. Now you will know another method for creating diamond wood inlay banding. Give it a try and see how it works for you. You're welcome.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 45 Degrees*
> 
> Learn how to make a diamond wood inlay banding. A 45 degree diamond segment is cut on the band saw using a specialized cross cut sled. The triangular segments are cut at a 22-1/2 degree crosscut sled on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


I like your tutorials Bob. Very ez to follow and direct to the point.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

daddymunster said:


> *Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 45 Degrees*
> 
> Learn how to make a diamond wood inlay banding. A 45 degree diamond segment is cut on the band saw using a specialized cross cut sled. The triangular segments are cut at a 22-1/2 degree crosscut sled on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


what do you do about the small gaps/spaces between the diamonds and triangles?


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

daddymunster said:


> *Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 45 Degrees*
> 
> Learn how to make a diamond wood inlay banding. A 45 degree diamond segment is cut on the band saw using a specialized cross cut sled. The triangular segments are cut at a 22-1/2 degree crosscut sled on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Another great video. I definitely need to try making some inlay banding. 
*Mike:* the few small gaps are only noticeable because we are looking at the banding so closely. Once you inlay the banding into a project with sanding and finish the tiny gaps dissappear. That has been my experience with veneering.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 45 Degrees*
> 
> Learn how to make a diamond wood inlay banding. A 45 degree diamond segment is cut on the band saw using a specialized cross cut sled. The triangular segments are cut at a 22-1/2 degree crosscut sled on the bandsaw.
> 
> ...


Roger…

You feedback is important. Thanks! The goal of the video is to simply focus 100% on the woodworker & the woodworking process.

Mike…

Julian is correct and offers great advice on this matter. Keep in mind…the more we do this, the better our woodworking skills become. The goal is to always keep learning and keep improving.

Julian…

Much appreciated! I agree with you. You need to give it a shot. Be prepared to fall in love with it.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 90 Degrees*

*Woodworking How to - Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding*
(The 90 Degree Pattern)






The diamond wood inlay banding of 90 degrees is a custom pattern that requires woodworking skills and patience. However, carpenters, woodworkers, and hobbyists can achieve excellent results using these wood inlay banding methods and the band saw cross cut sleds developed by The Apprentice and The Journeyman.

*Wood Inlay Banding - The Diamond Pattern*

*Buffard Freres…The 1926 Wood Inlay Banding Catalog*

*Checkered Wood Inlay Bandings*

*Creating Wooden Patterns for Parquetry*

*Decorative Wood Inlay Pattern - Small Star*
.....

*The Apprentice and The Journeyman*
.....*Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

daddymunster said:


> *Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 90 Degrees*
> 
> *Woodworking How to - Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding*
> (The 90 Degree Pattern)
> ...


Bob, you are certianly a patient man. Very nice work. Are you doing anything special with all these inlays?


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 90 Degrees*
> 
> *Woodworking How to - Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding*
> (The 90 Degree Pattern)
> ...


Very nice. The hooting sounds while cutting on the bandsaw sounds like a bearing going out. Might wanna take a look at the wheel bearings


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 90 Degrees*
> 
> *Woodworking How to - Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding*
> (The 90 Degree Pattern)
> ...


Sorry… I watched it earlier & forgot to reply…

Bob, one of your videos shows cutting the triangles with the table flat… here you tilt the table…
I would rather to not tilt the table & use it flat… should be no problem… Right?

Thank you.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 90 Degrees*
> 
> *Woodworking How to - Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding*
> (The 90 Degree Pattern)
> ...


Northwest29…

Thanks for your interest. Yes, these wood inlay bandings will be used for special projects. When the time comes for making these projects, they will be filmed. What are these projects? Don't know just yet. My main focus lately has been to share the techniques of how to make a variety of wood inlay banding in the workshop in a safe and effective manner. It's a lost art that needs to make a come back.

MedicKen…

Thanks for watching.

Joe…

I have demonstrated two ways of cutting the segments for wood inlay banding and parquetry. Both ways lead to the desired results…a segment that has dead on accurate angle.

The flat method has a sled where the bandsaw table is perpendicular to the saw blade. This is the easy method.

The advantage of employing the tilting band saw table with a sled is that…the wood *segments can be cross cut into longer lengths.* This means that the *banding log can made made wider.* As a result of the wider banding log, *more strips of inlay banding can be harvested* from the "log."


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 90 Degrees*
> 
> *Woodworking How to - Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding*
> (The 90 Degree Pattern)
> ...


That's a great way to make custom inlaly. Seems as though it would be dificult to do without a thickness sander. I suppose hand planes would work to bring some of the material to thickness but my hand plane skills are still developing. I'll just borrow my buddies Perfomax. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding - 90 Degrees*
> 
> *Woodworking How to - Make Diamond Wood Inlay Banding*
> (The 90 Degree Pattern)
> ...


Doug…

Definitely, the thickness sander makes the process making wood inlay banding more manageable. The Perfomax
is the right tool for this job.

However, there are other woodworking techniques that can be used to achieve the same results. That is up to the skills & experience of the woodworker.

Thanks for bringing up a great point & thanks for your interest.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*How to Glue Up Wood Inlay Banding*






Inlay a wood inlay banding to customize your fine woodworking projects that you make in the workshop. This Youtube woodworking video shows the basics of how to inlay a shop made strip of decorative wood inlay banding into hardwood. In this case, a dado that has been cut on the table saw will house the 3/32" wood inlay banding. (Keep in mind the dado could also be routed on the router table.) White glue is applied the inlay process.

A wooden caul is clamped along with the inlaid wood. The caul is lined with clear packing tape to keep the glue from bonding to the caul. After the glue has cured, the woodworker levels the wood inlay banding with the aid of a drum sander.

Watch more woodworking how to projects & videos on YouTube…
Subscribe to the YouTube Channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/appjourneyman

*TheApprenticeandTheJourneyman*
*Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *How to Glue Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good…

I was watching it… got towards the end… but NOT the end, and it just stopped saying "Video is unavailable"... black screen white text…


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How to Glue Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe…

Thanks for the heads up! It is working fine now.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How to Glue Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love watching your videos - but could you perhaps end them with a little sample finish applied so that we can see the full beauty of the banding?


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *How to Glue Up Wood Inlay Banding*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Don…

Thanks for your feedback. You bring up an excellent point about showing the full beauty of the wood inlay banding. It is also something that has been on my mind.

My primary goal is to demonstrate how a variety inlay bandings are made. My other goal which is forthcoming is to showcase these inlay bandings in woodworking projects. This will show the completed banding inlaid in full beauty with the wood finish applied. In this way we will have come full circle from start to finish.

Your thought is a great one. Soon we will be seeing the real deal. Stay tuned.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

*Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*






How to make wood inlay banding the easy way. This YouTube woodworking video focuses on a simple way to make an elegant & decorative wood inlay banding of maple & walnut. The two contrasting hardwoods create a striking design that can be inlaid into furniture, jewelry boxes, pictures frames, and much, much more.

Beginning woodworkers as well as experienced craftsmen can watch the video and quickly learn how wood inlay banding can be easily made on the band saw. The technique for making wood inlay banding on the band saw using cross cut sleds is an idea conceived of and developed by The Apprentice and The Journeyman. Feel free to use this woodworking method when you decide to make your own wood inlay banding.

Your comments are welcomed!

Watch more woodworking how to projects & videos on YouTube…
Subscribe to this YouTube Woodworking Channel:

...

*The Apprentice and The Journeyman*
*...Learn more, Experience more!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT!

More Tips & Techniques on making Bandings!

Really COOL…

Thank you again… you're doing good!


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe…

A simple and elegant wood inlay banding that is easy to make. Thanks for watching.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob, another great video. Sure do appreciate you're taking the time to share your techniques with the rest of us folks. If those pieces get much smaller you will have to use tweezes to do the glue ups. (-;


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Northwest29…

Thanks for taking a look. You bring up an excellent point.

Part of the curiosity of wood inlay banding is "how did they get all those tiny pieces together." It seems like the smaller the segments are, the more curious one becomes.

With this in mind, it becomes more of a challenge for the woodworker when creating smaller bandings.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure appreciate your how-to's Bob. Very delicate work for sure.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roger…

You're always welcome. The inlays were just installed into cherry picture frames. That's for another video though.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a question. When you cut your banding strips on the bandsaw what size and tooth count blade do you use ? I ask because you want a realitively smooth cut and narrow cut to get as many strips as you can out of a glue up. PS: Thanks for the video.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom D…

The band saw blade being used in the video is The Woodslicer from Highland Hardware. It is 1/2"...3 - 4 teeth per inch….skipped tooth blade.

It delivers a relatively smooth cut and offers a narrow kerf allowing for a maximum number of banding strips out of the glue up. The blade has performed well.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## MrJesse34 (Jul 12, 2012)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know this is probably silly of me, but what is the blue thing you are using to hold the wood against the bandsaw? I am very new to bandsawing and i'm just using two push sticks right now.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MrJesse34…

Thin Rip Jig info…

*Thin Wood Strips Cut on the Bandsaw*

*Thin Rip Jig articles & videos.*

This is a technique that I have developed and works very well for ripping uniform strips on the band saw. The blue thing is a Rockler thin rip jig. It has a roller bearing on the "nose" of the adjustable jig. The jig is on the right side of the band saw blade and is secured in the miter gauge slot by turning a star knob. The roller bearing distance from the blade is the width of the desired cut.

The band saw fence is to the left of the band saw blade. The material is positioned between the fence and the roller bearing. Since the desired cut is the distance between the roller bearing and the saw blade, the wood to be cut always references off the roller bearing of the jig. After each cut the fence is loosened, slid over to the material which is referenced to the roller bearing.

The fence and the roller bearing "trap" the material on each side so that the material is simply pushed straight forward. Using this method, a woodworker is able to safely produce uniform veneer thin strips of 3/32". I find this method to be much better than the traditional method of ripping veneers.

If you watch more of my woodworking videos, you will see exactly how the thin rip jig is a part of the ripping process.

If you like, you can see all my *woodworking videos on YouTube*. Feel free to subscribe.


----------



## MrJesse34 (Jul 12, 2012)

daddymunster said:


> *Wood Inlay Banding Made Easy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!!


----------

